# Fatal accident - Information on Harry



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Most of you will no doubt have already read of the recent incident involving two of our forum members.

Harry (_*Lamb*_) was driving a car in which Rob Gallagher was a passenger. Since the accident Harry has been confined to hospital. 

As is natural with all such incidents, a formal police investigation is underway - and thus your sensitivity and discretion is called upon. We must also respect that this is a difficult and trying time for the families and friends of those concerned. 

We wish a speedy recovery to _*Lamb*_ and must ask that any speculation or discussion on what happened will not be tolerated and will be removed from this thread. Tony (_*M19GTR*_) will post up shortly the latest situation with Harry and will from time to time keep us informed of his progress.


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

Thinking of you Harry, get well soon dude.

Rob & Sharon


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Can not think what will be going through your mind Harry, regardless of what has happened and what might I am here for you mate. Be strong dude I know a certain bloke that will be watching your back all the way, get well soon my man.

Smokey :thumbsup:


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Quick update on Harry's condition:

Have been to visit him today, looked alot better than Saturday night when i saw him but hey, He is still in a lot of pain but is fighting hard to recover. 
He has up until this evening been in a critical but stable condition, we have now been told he is on the mend and should be coming out of ICU in the next day or so.

I will ask people who want to go and see him to NOT until he is ready to have other visitors, as at the moment its family and very very close freinds.

I will update on his condition as soon as i know more.

Wishing him a very speedy recovery.

Thanks
Tony


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

excellent news Tony,pass on my regards to Harry please


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Il leave all the cheesy stuff to you...lol.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Be strong and get well soon buddy, Suzy & I will be in to see as soon as we're allowed.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Thanks for the update Tony.
Hope Harry mends soon.


----------



## Chinglish (Jul 19, 2009)

Let me know when you go Giles, me and sarah will come with you guys


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Hope you make a speedy recovery mate


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

great news , get well soon mate!


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

M19 GTR said:


> Quick update on Harry's condition:
> 
> Have been to visit him today, looked alot better than Saturday night when i saw him but hey, He is still in a lot of pain but is fighting hard to recover.
> He has up until this evening been in a critical but stable condition, we have now been told he is on the mend and should be coming out of ICU in the next day or so.
> ...


Thanks for the update Tony. Please pass on my best wishes when you next see him please :thumbsup:

Cheers,

George


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Moving in the right direction and pulling through. All good stuff. Hang in there mate, take your time, and allow the body to do what it does best.


----------



## skyjuice (Apr 4, 2009)

great news :bawling:

now hurry up and get better 


*R.I.P ROB the KING*


----------



## littlewozzer (Feb 3, 2009)

Thats great news... wish you a very quick recovery


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Thanks for the update Tony 


*HUGS* to Harry..get well soon matey!


----------



## FUDR33GTR (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks for the update! Tell him I hope he gets better soon


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Excellent news, please keep the updates coming.

Hope to see you soon Harry.

.


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Get well soon Harry.


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

M19 GTR said:


> Quick update on Harry's condition:
> 
> Have been to visit him today, looked alot better than Saturday night when i saw him but hey, He is still in a lot of pain but is fighting hard to recover.
> He has up until this evening been in a critical but stable condition, we have now been told he is on the mend and should be coming out of ICU in the next day or so.
> ...


Thanx 4 the update


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

great stuff cheers for the update pleaase pass this on from me and my misses get well soon harry mate


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Good to hear, thanks for the update.
Keep mending Harry.


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

Good news, thanks for the update Tony:thumbsup:
Wish him well from me and Shaz, were thinking of you dude.


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks for the update Tony 

Glad to hear he is improving, even if not as fast as everyone would like. Still a massive step in the right direction!

Would like to go and see him as soon as possible, miss our weekly b/s chats!

I'd say pass on my regards to him but lets be honest you may as well pass on regards from everyone!


----------



## chris singleton (Jul 20, 2005)

Will be up to see you as soon as get the all clear from Tony, me and sarah are thinking of you in the interim mate.


----------



## Yas (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks for the update, nice to know Harry's on the mend.

Get well soon pal.


----------



## alkesh_inc (Nov 10, 2006)

Good news.... keep the updates coming Tony


----------



## T.F.S. (Feb 5, 2004)

best wishes


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks for the update guys....Hope for the best for Harry 

If anyone is going to visit him, please give my regards to him from Jan in Sweden...


----------



## Chinglish (Jul 19, 2009)

Me, my other half, Mo, Giles, Mick and a few others plan to visit him tomorrow hopefully, we'll pass on the messages. If anyone could not make it to the hospital for any reason, you can always have me, simplymo, snowfiend, m.begley and M19 GTR to pass on the messages. My e-mail is [email protected] if anyone would like to send me a little message card for Harry.

Many Thanks,

George


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

great news get well soon buddy:thumbsup:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Chinglish said:


> ..... if anyone would like to send me a little message card for Harry.


Print off this thread and take it with you


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Cool, great news

Get well soon ol chap


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

M19GTR do we know yet what injuries Lamb has/had suffered?

Glad he is on the mend.

Liam.


----------



## Uzibat (Jul 31, 2007)

Our thoughts are with you Harry - get well soon! Will be in to see you as soon as possible.


----------



## bal69 (Sep 21, 2007)

Great news that Harry is moving in the right direction:clap:
Thanks for the update Tony:thumbsup:could you please pass on my best wishes, and tell him to hurry up and get better, you big girl

How is Justin getting on?

Best wishes

Barry


----------



## williamdv (Jun 14, 2008)

thanks for the update tonny,

best wishes to harry, from the dutch guy how hi drove through london
at the ace cafe meet, how is still smilling with the in his mind, bud crying about this acsident:bawling:


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Come on Harry. Get better soon mate :thumbsup:


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Get well soon harry and keep your head up we are all thinking of you :thumbsup:


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

deffo print this thread and take it to harry.

Harry, EVERYONE wants you to get better very very soon. there will be some hard times ahead but with all of your friends around you, you will make it through.

GET WELL SOON. :thumbsup:

from kev (black 32)


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

all the best dude


----------



## Dannyh (Jul 17, 2007)

Glad you're on the mend Harry, take it slow and we're all thinking of you.
Best wishes mate.

Danny


----------



## simplymo (Mar 25, 2006)

Get well soon buddy...

i'll be one of the first people you see as you enter the ward. we're all there for you mate.


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

All the best wishes and get well soon Harry.



Terje.


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Best wishes and get well soon Harry 

James.


----------



## Chinglish (Jul 19, 2009)

Fuggles said:


> Print off this thread and take it with you


I like your idea fuggles


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

God bless you Harry dude I am so happy you are on the mend mate.

Be strong now I will come up to see you soon.

Mick.


----------



## simplymo (Mar 25, 2006)

Tomorrow's visit is now postponed 
Harry is not ready yet.


Tony will be on shortly with an update...


----------



## timthebat (Oct 21, 2009)

Get well soon Harry, my thoughts are with you.
Tim.


----------



## r32cosworthblue (Feb 24, 2008)

glad to hear your on the mend Harry, be strong. Amar


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

yes i wish harry a speedy recovery. 

I see many people saying print out the thread and to take them into harry. But has harry been informed about rob and the other girl yet? 

As i understand if he has critical injures they will try and retain this information from him until he is defo on the road to recovery. 

If he dont know the sad news yet then his family/friends Mick B etc are going to have to go through more pain telling the poor feller the news. 

I would like to send flowers or maybe in harrys case my old clutch or something :thumbsup: Obviously i dont want to be doing this if he dosent know yet. 

Can someone confirm that he is aware of the situation with rob? 

If he knows exactly whats gone on i would like to send flowers to the family/harry/justin/mick etc. If thats possible could maybe someone p.m an address to send to please. 

Or maybe we can set up a paypal account or simular that we can all donate into so we can send a joint amount of flowers etc? Im happy to arrange/ set this up if you all agree. ?


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Get better soon Harry, I hope you make a full and speedy recovery!


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Justin told Harry today who has took the news very very bad:bawling:. Harry's breathing has gone bad again and has been put back on the machine:bawling:.

Justin has asked me to tell everyone please do not come to the hospital to see him please please not yet.

Mick.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Wish him well for us Mick. Be strong Harry.

mook


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

I wish i never read your post Mick...................I cant get the images out of my head of the depth of sadness and cocktail of emotions Harry must be feeling. Its just not fair. 

Be strong Harry.

Justin if youre reading, that must have been the hardest thing to do, but obviously you were the most appropriate person. Stay strong mate and as you know you have an army of people here for support.

Condolences to you both mate.

Mel


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

m6beg said:


> Justin told Harry today who has took the news very very bad:bawling:. Harry's breathing has gone bad again and has been put back on the machine:bawling:.
> 
> Justin has asked me to tell everyone please do not come to the hospital to see him please please not yet.
> 
> Mick.


Im sorry to hear that mick. Hence i was asking the question of just how much the guy knows before someone turns up or sends something to harry that would not of made sence to him. 

And to be honest i dont think its right for any of us to go visiting him. Personally i think this should be left to close family untill harry comes to terms with whats happened or if he asks for people to visit which if it was me sat there i think i would want to be left alone rather than people i have met a few times turn up. 

There will be a time and a place for this in the future. (hopefully the day you bash that 7 second run out mick :thumbsup: )

Mick is there some where i could send flowers to? close family? I dont want to be putting stuff on your back here mate! but not sure who else to ask. 

P.s i have something for you personally mate but i will hand delivery that some time in the future when the time is right.


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Stay strong Harry and get well soon, don't be too hard on your self, we're a big community here standing behind you too back you up in this troubled time.

Best wishes from Norway

Jon


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

mattysupra said:


> Im sorry to hear that mick. Hence i was asking the question of just how much the guy knows before someone turns up or sends something to harry that would not of made sence to him.
> 
> And to be honest i dont think its right for any of us to go visiting him. Personally i think this should be left to close family untill harry comes to terms with whats happened or if he asks for people to visit which if it was me sat there i think i would want to be left alone rather than people i have met a few times turn up.
> 
> ...


Thank you Matty your a good man.

The best place to send flowers would be to the TR Racing workshop.

Thank you.

Mick.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

m6beg said:


> Thank you Matty your a good man.
> 
> The best place to send flowers would be to the TR Racing workshop.
> 
> ...


No problem mate, I will get some sent out. 

Chin up mick :thumbsup:


----------



## Red R Racing (Aug 22, 2009)

Harry, Justin and Mick...stay strong guys...we are all thinking of you.

Red R Racing, Godzilla Motorsport and the crew from Skylines Australia.


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Get well soon Harry - must have been a terrible shock for him bless him & fingers crossed his recovery continues


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

Get well soon harry keep that chin held high and keep fighting... everyone is thinking of you and will help you in any way  xx


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

m6beg said:


> Justin told Harry today who has took the news very very bad:bawling:. Harry's breathing has gone bad again and has been put back on the machine:bawling:.
> 
> Justin has asked me to tell everyone please do not come to the hospital to see him please please not yet.
> 
> Mick.


So many threads running now, this message may not reach everyone...


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

As i said in my first post please do NOT make plans to go visiting, as much as people want to we have to think of Harry at this point.
I have been speaking to his family this evening and today events were not a nice thing and will be hard to except what has happend, but we have to pray he will get through it as its very hard for him. 

He has been put back on the machine as he had problem breathing after the shock from the bad news he had received and we had been asked by the doctors to not visit for the next couple of days.

Please dont ask what his injuries are as i dont know if he would like me disclosing that info, you could imagine that he is pretty badly injured.

Tony


----------



## MorePSiTehbett4 (Sep 15, 2009)

Praying for harry here in California


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Get well quick Harry. I'll try and go to see him, when we've been given the all clear, as on the 27th October I'll be abroad, so hope to see Harry before I go.


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

I have been reading this and I don't think anyone can understand what Harry must be going through right now... But I am sure the mix of emotion must be horrific.

I am not very good with my words, so please send him my best regards.
Let him know that he is not alone and the entire tuning community is here to support him.

I for one is still lost for words... 

I don't know the Tweenie boys too well personally...but if it is that difficult for me, it must be unimaginable for you guys.

Mo, I know you are probably hit very hard as you are always so close and friendly to everyone. 
Keep that friendly, lay back, positive, no fear attitude that you always carry with you mate... I am sure Rob wouldn't have it any other way.


Jerrick :bawling:


----------



## Bolle (Feb 8, 2005)

Get well Harry.

Best wishes here from Sweden.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I don't know how to word this exactly, so please bear with me.

We've got to give Harry a lot to fight for. As Jerrick said, Harry must surely be in a lot of emotional difficulty. Since he is a trauma patient, a lot of positivity can help, and although it may not be the time for everyone to come flooding in with flowers or whatnot, as posted before it'd be a really good idea if one person went, with this thread printed, with the message that the entire GTROC worldwide is pulling for him, and pulling hard. I'm not sure letting Harry know at this point was a good idea, but I wasn't there, I can't judge the call. He's surely going to blame himself a lot, and we just can't let that happen. We can't let him beat himself up over this. This is really, really important.

I was, early on in years, supposed to be a doctor, and come from a whole family of them. Being put back on a ventilator isn't the best news but don't let your imaginations run wild. People come back from a lot worse and make full recoveries. Just takes time and a lot of care. The best part has already happened - they were able to stabilize Harry in the field and bring him in to put him on the road to recovery. As much as we can do for him mentally, we should, and find the right way to do it (like appointed messenger, etc)


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Get well Harry, you'll go through it mate!  :thumbsup:

Davy


----------



## FUDR33GTR (Apr 30, 2008)

Get well soon buddy!


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Be strong Harry, get well soon mate.

Jeff


.


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

C'MON HARRY!!
don't surrender!!!!

Hug from Spain


----------



## Chinglish (Jul 19, 2009)

The thread will be printed out and bought to him as soon as his he is stable for sure, I've got some e-mails here myself that depending on the situation that I might bring in when Harry feels better or personally hand it to Tony or Justin. 

Echoing Tony's message, let us all pray for Harry's recovery and well being. 



Many thanks,

George


----------



## RB26 240Z (Dec 29, 2007)

Harry get well soon.


----------



## Mad Maxd (Jun 20, 2004)

This whole situation is really sad and must be very difficult to come to terms with for all those close to him as well as those who met him a few times like myself. The most important thing is that he gets well and has all the support we can give him mentally and physically because the effects of what has happened wil be very hard for Harry to deal with and the forthcoming police investigation will put even more pressure on Harry and we need him to know we are all behinfd him and thinking of him whilst he is trying to get well and sort out his own very messd up feelings about what has happened and although its nice that so many people want to see him I agree with M6BEG and M19GTR he needs time and space to get his head around getting better and what has happened with family and very close friends taking everyones wishes in for him to read for now!

WITH WARMEST GET WELL WISHES AND A SPEEDY RECOVERY TO HARRY

from Martyn


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Harry my mate, you know you make the worst coffee I've ever tasted and that's said with years of experience working abroad in some proper sh*t holes. Right now I'm really looking forward to you making me another; get well soon Harry.


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

matt j said:


> Harry my mate, you know you make the worst coffee I've ever tasted and that's said with years of experience working abroad in some proper sh*t holes. Right now I'm really looking forward to you making me another; get well soon Harry.


Nah I don't agree, Harry makes good coffee... but not strong enough  lol

Hopefully, he'll get well soon & we could give him a few pointers on making coffee


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

I agree with Matt on this one, and we aint gonna show him how to make it he is just too stubborn, just got to buy a coffee machine...lol.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm with Matt & Tony...Harry makes awful coffee !

Sorry mate, but you know it's true.


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

That's coz' you guys are Brits & don't know what good coffee tastes like 

C'mon Harry, you'll show them!


----------



## FUDR33GTR (Apr 30, 2008)

Never had his coffee but his tea taste good!


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

FUDR33GTR said:


> Never had his coffee but his tea taste good!


I second that!!!!! His tea does taste great.

Make a speedy recovery. God bless.

Gerry


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

Nocturnal said:


> I am not very good with my words, so please send him my best regards.
> Let him know that he is not alone and the entire tuning community is here to support him.


Your good with words, that hit the nail on the head!


The entire tuning community WORLDWIDE is here to support him.

Come on Harry, be strong & pull through, everyone is wishing you there best.


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Get well soon Harry.


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

agreed... great tea....sh!te coffee

although a 'harry coffee' does sound good right about now.

get well soon buddy

kev


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Harry you have the support of your family, friends and friends from the car community...be strong, hang in there. We will all help you....that's a promise!

Lots of love
Claire
xx


----------



## Si 186 (Apr 29, 2007)

Harry get well soon mate and enjoy the bed baths while your there


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Must have had one by now, didnt think to ask him tho...lol.


----------



## 1990BNR32 (May 22, 2003)

best wishes harry!

-Trevor in Japan


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

Best wishes mate, cant even begin to imagine your position. Thought I was having it tough at the moment until I read this... puts my situation into perspective.....

Best Wishes Harry from the NZ Drift South Community


----------



## gtsmithy (Apr 4, 2007)

Get well soon Harry


----------



## Jon-Andrews (May 27, 2009)

Get well soon


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

Haha i think the only thing i drank whilst up there was some orange nectar as Mo called it  dont worry i wasnt driving at the time! LOL

Im not a coffee fan at all, but by the sounds of it his doesnt really sound like it tastes much like coffee so you never know i may be a fan! 

Be strong mate, i cant put myself in your shoes but EVERYONE is here to help you pull through! We miss you mate so get your ass better and out and about! (i know you love the bedside attention which i cant blame you for!  )

Chris


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

Wanabee Kiwi said:


> Best wishes mate, cant even begin to imagine your position. Thought I was having it tough at the moment until I read this... puts my situation into perspective.....
> 
> Best Wishes Harry from the NZ Drift South Community


Like Wanabee Kiwi said thought I had me problems till I came back from offshore and me and my son read this,,,,,hey get well soon mate ,,,,,still shocked..............Northeast uk


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Hey Harry  Just come back from the boozer and thinking of you mate. I have nobody to pester and annoy now so hurry up and get better :thumbsup: 

Be strong mate.

george


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Harry, you are a good man and the tuning world needs you. 

The larger world can be a grim place, and harsh things happen, and maybe we don't know why, and maybe we can never know why, but we need to move forwards and allow the past to heal. 

We love you, and make mine a coffee too please. Lessons in how to make real coffee can wait...


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Get well soon Harry


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

Get well soon Harry


----------



## Autosaurus (Oct 6, 2009)

Get well soon Harry...


From the ****in Northener!!!


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

do we have any further information? i assume tony has been to see him in the past few days? unless you have been giving him a proper break from non family visitors. it would be nice to hear of his progress.

kev


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

There's a bit more info on the latest update in the local area news HERE
Come on Harry; Get well soon my mate!


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

yeah i know ive seen that mate.

kev


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

I have not been to see him since wednesday when he was told about Rob, as the doctors were conserned about his condition and have said no visitors just his Missus and Mother. So im just waiting on them to let me know when it will be ok to go and see him. Only thing is i hope he dont think that we are avoiding going to see him.

The latest i had was he has had the Morphine taken away now and they are still concerned on his breathing, they have also sat him up to try get him to do a few steps.

Thanks
Tony


----------



## MorePSiTehbett4 (Sep 15, 2009)

no morphine anymore??? booo   


<--came for an update....got it! STill in my prayers


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

thanks mate, im sure he wont think ur avoiding him, but try and get a message to him through his family or just ring the hospital and ask them to deliver a message.

my ex girlfriend works at harlow hospital but if she delivered a message for us im pretty sure that would just confuse him. lol but let me know if thats what you want me to do. i rekon she owes me a favour.

sounds like he is on the mend, slowly but surely.

kev


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Its a very good sign if they have taken the morpheine away.

I had the stuff for weeks so after a few days is good going !!

Get well soon fella !!

J.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

It took two weeks to remove that donut? Blimey!

/agree about the morphine. Sounds like he's on the mend if they are getting him up and about. Good news.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Great news! I am sure Harry will make a good recovery knowing that everyone is behind him. I hope he is able to join us soon at one of the proposed events.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Must be a hard man if he's off the morphine, lol, I had only broken my leg and I was on morphine the whole 7 days I was in hospital then STRONG pain killers after i'd left.

Get well soon.


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Best wishes Harry, keep the progress going mate and you'll soon be at home with your family. Good luck.


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Im with everybody else!
Get well soon mate!! 100 % behind you.
James:thumbsup:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Harry, continue to keep fighting fella your doing bloody marvellous job. Glad to read the updates & as everyone has echoed thoughts & prayers are with you matey.


----------



## simplymo (Mar 25, 2006)

*UPDATE...*

I just spoke to Tony,
Harry is doing much better and will be going home today to recover at home.

hopefully we can shove a laptop in front of him and he'll be getting each one of you back for moaning about his coffee.
Get well buddy...


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

YAY:clap::clap::clap:

harry we are so glad you are really on the mend. i am honestly chuffed at last about something!

:thumbsup:kev


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Good man Harry Keep going mate ! Its a big hill but you got us 'orrible lot behind you to push you up it !!


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

Thoughts are with you Harry... keep up with the speedy recovery mate....


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Well done on pulling through. Welcome home! We have faith in you!


----------



## Yas (Jan 15, 2006)

Great new's! Stay strong Harry and I think i'll say yes to your tea/coffee offer next time i'm round


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

Yeeesssssss GOOD LAD HARRY, been keeping my eye out for updates as didnt want to bother anyone for info. 

I'm so glad yr on the mend dude, were ALL thinkin of ya mate:thumbsup:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

excellent news Mo,thanks for letting us know,now tell Harry to get onto the forum and give us some banter!


----------



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)

Excellent Stuff. I'm looking forward to drinking another cup of your warm dish water, Harry.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Take your time to get better Harry, hope to see you around soon enough.


----------



## r32cosworthblue (Feb 24, 2008)

Great news, looking forward to tasting some of this coffee!! lol


----------



## williamdv (Jun 14, 2008)

thats good news harry :clap::clap:


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

Good news


----------



## FUDR33GTR (Apr 30, 2008)

Great news! milk and 2 sugars in my tea please!


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Thats great news! Good to see your on the Mend Harry! :clap:


----------



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

Good News Harry, Get Well Soon!


----------



## drb5 (Oct 29, 2004)

Great news!


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

That is excellent news. Get well soon Harry. :thumbsup:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Superb news indeed MOO, cheers for sharing :thumbsup:


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Welcome home Harry! *hugs*

Mo, thanks for the update, this is the BEST news!


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

So pleased to read that. Hope your full recovery is swift Harry :thumbsup:


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Well done Harry :thumbsup: Hope to see you soon mate


----------



## Dannyh (Jul 17, 2007)

Excellent news Mo, and well done Harry, we're all here for you mate, take it easy :thumbsup:


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Great news We're all here if you need any help harry :thumbsup:


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Excellent, and very positive news. Get well soon Harry!


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

Get well soon harry let me no if you need anything.

[email protected]


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Great news, well done Harry.


----------



## Uzibat (Jul 31, 2007)

Fantastic news - so glad to hear this. :clap:

Mine's white, one sugar Harry. Think I'll stick to tea given the reputation of your coffee.


----------



## Chilli (Jul 16, 2007)

simplymo said:


> *UPDATE...*
> 
> I just spoke to Tony,
> Harry is doing much better and will be going home today to recover at home.
> ...


That's great news :clap: I'm useless at speaking my thoughts but
I've never looked forward to such a crap cup of coffee ever  Give us a call Harry & me & the missus will have a day off work & come to the workshop (if that's ok) We'd be privalidged to :thumbsup:


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Fantastic news. Get well soon mate.


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

That's quality news  Really glad Harry's on the mend, I wish him all the very best on his road to recovery


----------



## bal69 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for the update Mo.
Well done Harry, glad to see your on the mend, hope to see you soon mate.

Barry:thumbsup:


----------



## Very white R33 (Oct 22, 2009)

Well done mate . Ignore the coffee jokes and use the coffee maker I brought uo for you and I will bring the coffee . See you soon Paul.


----------



## timthebat (Oct 21, 2009)

Really, really good news. Hope to see you soon Harry, just take it easy and you'll soon be back to full health.:clap:
Tim.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Thanks Mo for the excellent news.

Keep up the good work Harry and get back to full fitness as soon as you are able.

I am looking forward to seeing you again soon - and I like your coffee!!

Jeff


.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Great news!


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Quick update, they didnt let him out today and they didnt want to see him leave yet as they have been enjoying his cheesy joke's, so they wanted him to stay for a couple more day's...lol. I have been told he is getting better by the day and doing that at a quick pace too so should be home in a couple of days.

Come on man need a proper tea as your replacement isnt quite up to the job.

Tony


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Glad to hear Harry's on the mend, really good news.

Maybe if he threatens to make coffee at the hospital they'll let him go, lol?

Rob


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Maybe if he threatens to make coffee at the hospital they'll let him go, lol?


How do you think he got off the morphine so quick... 

Excellent news Harry, glad you're on the mend and will be back home soon.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Good news, steps in the right direction.
Keep it up Harry.
Not the coffee, the healing


----------



## gs75 (Feb 4, 2007)

Really great news, well done Harry.


----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

Great News Harry


----------



## madbstd (Apr 20, 2008)

Fantastic news! Glad to hear he's on the mend soon to inflict his coffee on the world again. LOL. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## skyjuice (Apr 4, 2009)

best news all week harry .


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Great news.........all the best,Harry:thumbsup:


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

Thats awesome news! They are trying to kick you out arent they! You been using those nurses as waitresses have you mate? haha good man!

As soon as i am allowed up to see you guys i will be there! Was good to speak to Justin the other day, man its wierd not seeing or speaking to you guys!

(you know you loved our weekly 'what have i done now' conversations  ) haha


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Right just spoke to Harry, the nurses wanted to know what all the big fuss was about his Coffee's and guess what! 
They told him to go home(after they tried it)...lol. 
Hopefully i can have a break with the updates now and Harry can come on here and update you lot himself.

Tony


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Great news Tony.

Get well soon Harry, hope to see you soon mate.


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

i cant wait for the first time i see Lamb written on the left hand side of my screen:clap:


----------



## major beeftank (Apr 23, 2008)

Where are you Harry?!


----------



## williamdv (Jun 14, 2008)

come on harry, get behind your computer:clap:


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

He has popped on a couple of times n on facebook... come on harry dont be shy  x


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

nice to see you last night dude :thumbsup:

I will give you a call next week and pop round 


ps Happy Birthday Justin



Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Hi All,

Been reading the forum for the last 2 days and breaking down into tears everytime i try to write something......please bear with me and i hope this makes sense.

I am overwhelmed by the the support, kind words and messages i have recieved from this community.....i cant thank everyone enough for this.

I had family constantly updating me on the support from everyone and i honestly believe this helped me pull through........again i thank everyone soo much for this.

I was dismissed from hospital on Friday afternoon and glad to be back home, however im still struggling and so have an appointment back into hospital tomorrow which may mean im back in for a few days.

I will attempt to keep everyone posted.

Again i thank you all soo much......and hope that one day i can give back to this community what you have all given me.

I hope to see you all in the very near future at meets etc.

All my love and gratidue to you all.


Harry


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Lamb said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Been reading the forum for the last 2 days and breaking down into tears everytime i try to write something......please bear with me and i hope this makes sense.
> 
> ...


Good to have you back pal :thumbsup: Keep the recovery going and let me know if you need a hand with anything. 

All the best, George.


----------



## littlewozzer (Feb 3, 2009)

Welco0me back harry


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

Awesome hearing from you dude!

You will be fine fella, we are with you all the way!

Now get your arse better so I can keep ringing you to bug you! Haha


----------



## skyrocker (Feb 14, 2005)

Good to read you are back Harry.


----------



## FUDR33GTR (Apr 30, 2008)

Good to see you back buddy!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

@Harry: Take your time,id say better stay a bit longer in the hospital if they want and get back 100%.

Good to hear your on the right way :thumbsup:

best regards
Alex


----------



## TriniGT (Nov 30, 2006)

Great to hear from you, keep up the fight and waiting to hear of a full recovery. This forum takes full win.


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Good to have you back Harry. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Get In!!!

Nice seeing you back on Harry


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Welcome back Harry


----------



## Very white R33 (Oct 22, 2009)

Glad to hear you are on the mend , take it easy , I look forward to seeing you soon . I miss popping in for a chat before I have to rush off to pick the kids up . Get that coffee machine WORKING . See you soon Paul.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Great to read your post Harry. Thanks for that. Made my day. :thumbsup:


----------



## Uzibat (Jul 31, 2007)

Can't even express how good it is to hear from you Harry - that's put a massive smile on my face! Glad to hear you're continuing to recover and are back home for the moment. :clap: Anything anyone can do, all you need to do is ask. Coffee-making lessons are on the house though. 

Suzy


----------



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)

That just made my day!
Great to hear from you Harry. Take it easy, amigo


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Great to hear your home mate, best wishes.


----------



## Ladyboom (Oct 22, 2009)

Lamb said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Been reading the forum for the last 2 days and breaking down into tears everytime i try to write something......please bear with me and i hope this makes sense.
> 
> ...



Welcome Back Harry 

Need you to make a coffee so i can see what this lot is moaning about?!? lol i bet its just finnee.....

catch you soon xxx


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Great to have you back Harry! :thumbsup:


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Glad to see you back on line Harry


----------



## Chilli (Jul 16, 2007)

Good to here from you Harry, all the best


----------



## MorePSiTehbett4 (Sep 15, 2009)

Thank heavens your back on; never spoken to you before but we were pulling very hard for you and praying everyday.


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Great to hear from you Harry you have all our support :thumbsup:


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

Yay welcome back Harry, really made my day seeing yr back home:clap::thumbsup:
If theres anything you need fella just gotta ask, were all here to help dude. :thumbsup:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Harry, its good to hear from you like so many have said & thought.

You know we're all here for you buddy & just continue to keep getting yourself back to full health :thumbsup:


----------



## williamdv (Jun 14, 2008)

it's good to hear from you harry:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

Glad your fighting fit mate! 

Never really had words to post on this thread, so just quietly read through, getting the updates. I only met you a couple times, but liked you just from the few smalltalk chats we had.

I must say your modesty in owning one of the sexiest 34's on the bloody PLANET annoyed me Joking mate.

Keep getting stronger and hopefully i'll get to carry on with the silly small talk at a meet sometime soon.

And all this rubbish about coffee making!?!? Ask for a beer next time. Even a complete novice cant mess that one up!!! :thumbsup:














Or _could_ he??? :nervous:


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

really good to see you back online harry, just concentrate on getting yourself fit again. i cant imagine how tough things are for you mate, stick at it though, we're all here for you.

kev:thumbsup:


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

Glad to hear from you harry  keep fitting


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

x.laura.x said:


> Glad to hear from you harry  keep fitting


laura i think you mean "fighting"

:thumbsup:


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

ooo sorry 
Ahem

Fightin fit mr harry


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

Harry well done mate.
[email protected]


----------



## alkesh_inc (Nov 10, 2006)

Harry good to hear your on the mend mate.. 

Alkesh


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Good to see you back Harry and look forward to seeeing you soon .


----------



## Pete G (Aug 18, 2008)

Took my car into the body shop 2 or 3 units up from TR Racing today,- called in on Justin, but didn't know what to say, sorry!!


----------



## Yas (Jan 15, 2006)

Great to hear from you Harry:thumbsup:

Keep the mending going dude.

Yas


----------



## bal69 (Sep 21, 2007)

Haarrryy, glad to see your getting better mate, keep up the mending fella, can't wait to see ya up and around, when your feeling up to it.:clap::thumbsup:

Bal


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Good to see you back on the forum Harry. Just concentrate on your recovery and getting back to full strength.

Jeff.


.


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Eh about time "re Jengeni"...lol.


Tony


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

nice to see you back on here dude


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

Welcome back bro.... good to see you last night ... even if you do look like your little brother now hahaa...... Start munching on the biscuits so we can fatten you up a bit.

Rest up. 

P.s. oh ye and Happy Birthday!! ... think we'll save the party for when you're better.


----------



## Tiger_kpt (Oct 1, 2008)

Good to see you back on the forum Harry and glad to hear that you're pulling through and fighting fit - keep it up buddy. 

I honestly have to say that your coffee wasn't too bad when taken black with no sugar. Nice and strong with the consistancy of engine oil... the good stuff mind... Semi Synth Silkolene Pro! 

It kept me wide awake all day, i'll give you that!

:thumbsup:


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Welcome back Harry,

All the best fella,

J.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Thrust said:


> Great to read your post Harry. Thanks for that. Made my day. :thumbsup:


Can only second that.
Welcome back and take care of your self.:clap:


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Glad to hear that you back Harry  :thumbsup:

Davy


----------



## Dannyh (Jul 17, 2007)

Glad to have you back Harry, take things easy and you'll be 100% soon :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gs75 (Feb 4, 2007)

Good to see you back on here Harry :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Bizzle (Jul 17, 2008)

Get Well Soon Harry.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

Harry, we're all behind you and your recovery, physical and otherwise, and I hope you draw plenty of strength from that mate!


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Stick with it Harry. The only way is up, which is precisely what Rob would be telling you.

He'll be with you in spirit and expecting you (and Justin) to take up the spanners where he left off. Maybe just you with the laptop............ 

DaveG


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Glad to have you back Harry,we're all behind you mate.


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*charalambos*

o theos na se exi panta kala kai geros.
silipitiria sto filosou kai kouragio .


filippas


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

Very happy to hear you are back mate.....Hope you will get back up and running again very shortly


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Hey Harry,

Great to see you on the forum. Excellent news on your recovery and it doesn't matter how long it takes, you have the support/love from your family and friends

Welcome home! 

Claire
x


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

kismetcapitan said:


> Harry, we're all behind you and your recovery, physical and otherwise, and I hope you draw plenty of strength from that mate!


Absolutely!!


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Glad to hear you´re getting better, Harry! 

/P


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2009)

Dear All,

Now that Harry is out of hospital, we are closing these threads to direct users to Tribute Convoy.

We remind users not to speculate about the incident or any ongoing investigation. Any such threads or posts will be deleted.

We pass our condolences to the families of Rob and Nicola.

Thank You.

Admin


----------

